# Vintage Cigars



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Any Vintage Cigar smokers or collectors here?

I was recently very generously gifted over a dozen Vintage Cubans from the 1940's and 1950's. 

Plan on smoking my first ever this afternoon. 

Used to enjoy reading the Vintage Cigar reviews in Cigar Aficionado magazine, but they don't do it anymore. Always found it interesting









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

NICE enjoy!
Let us know how they smoke!
I used to get them at Gotham Cigar Museum.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> NICE enjoy!
> Let us know how they smoke!
> I used to get them at Gotham Cigar Museum.


I definitely will. 

Any advice since you have smoked some before?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I definitely will.
> 
> Any advice since you have smoked some before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sip them slowly like fine wine.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Yeah, that and wetting it a little before cutting seems to be the general consensus 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

That's really cool

Do a review and take some pics


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

1947 La Proza King Clear Havana 

Ok, so i suck at reviewing Cigars, but I'll do my best. 

Perfect draw and razor sharp burn the entire length. 

Taste would be best described as woody with an earthy undertone, and a few puffs worth of spiciness every so often.
Very flavorful, which surprised me given the age, and overall a medium, but very smooth and mellow with no real aftertaste.

Very interesting, and can say it did just taste like nothing else I have ever smoked. Very unique taste. 

Didn't burn hot or fast at all, and i smoked it to the nub.

Overall I would give it an 8 out of 10
























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> 1947 La Proza King Clear Havana
> 
> Ok, so i suck at reviewing Cigars, but I'll do my best.
> 
> ...


Great review thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i think that review was very good!

i run a retirement home/shelter for cigars that are up in age so let me know if you want me to find a home for the rest of those guys.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Gummy Jones said:


> i think that review was very good!
> 
> i run a retirement home/shelter for cigars that are up in age so let me know if you want me to find a home for the rest of those guys.


Thank you. 
I just never taste the various food like flavors that others always describe in their reviews.

I don't know if I just don't have the palate for it or what. 

All I ever detect is earth, leather, wood and tobacco. 

That's why I never post reviews on any of the forums I belong to 

Lol.
Many people on many forums have been very generous with me, so i may just send you one of the ones i have multiples of 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i was kidding on the mooch post above by the way. enjoy your cigars brother and keep us posted!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Gummy Jones said:


> i was kidding on the mooch post above by the way. enjoy your cigars brother and keep us posted!


I will definitely post my meager reviews in this thread for everyone. 

Will be trying another in the near future. 
Just waiting for good, sunny weather to get here finally as i prefer to smoke my Cigars outside in the fresh air, sunshine, and beautiful view here.

For such a special Cigar I really want the proper setting as I enjoy them more 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

